# Huge things that helped me after nearly 2 years



## Cheese (Jun 1, 2012)

These are things that helped me immensely after almost 2 years of DR/DP.

1.) *Sleeping full nights.*

I could feel the tremendous difference in anxiety throughout the day if I slept 8 hours versus if I slept 7 hours. A 1 hour difference in extra sleep made my symptoms 30% better.

2.) *Quitting masturbation.*

This was extremely hard for me as a young male in college, as I have strong desires that I wished to release but I didnt realize for a long time why my symptoms were never improving. I felt as though I was stuck in this state forever. It was a miracle that I did research on the negative aspects of masturbation on mental health and how it drains the body of its energy. Quitting masturbation has made my symptoms dissipate another 30% and the longer I go without it the more I feel my brain is healing, and I literally can feel the anxiety leaving.

3.)* Quitting all forms of nicotine.*

I had convinced myself that the occasional cigarette, hookah session, or electric cig vaporizer session with a friend while hanging out was harmless on my brain. But I started noticing that even when I took one pull on the cigarette, temporarily I might feel better but the next day upon waking up my DR was increased like 80% from the previous day. Even hookah did this to me, and I knew it was the nicotine. Since quitting nicotine my symptoms have improved so much and I feel mentally strong everyday because I believe my brain chemistry is intact from outside influences.

4.) *Quitting (unhealthy forms) of caffeine*.

I try my best to avoid coke, dr pepper, root beer, coffee etc. Caffeine I do not believe is bad, but I believe that if you are to do it, green tea is the way to go. In fact, I find green tea to be the only thing that gives me energy but gives me no negative effects and in fact when I drink it my brain feels almost healthier. However, with coke I get almost a caffeine hangover and my symptoms increase quite a bit.

5.)* Cutting out all medication/drugs/vitamins unless extremely necessary.*

I do not take any anti-depressants, SRI's, benzos, opiates (vicodin), and even nyquil tylenol advil, unnecessary vitamins etc. I try to stay completely natural other than taking 3 fish oil a day, I used to be a big on trying a bunch of vitamins but I believe in only taking the necessary known things to get the most of your vitamins through healthy food and juicing vegetables and fruits. When extremely sick, I might take an occasional advil to help relieve the pain but I will never resort to other medications as I believe they really exasperate symptoms of dissociation especially nyquil which I believe is just as bad for this disorder as weed, cannabis, marijuana. DO NOT TAKE NYQUIL IF YOU HAVE DP/DR.

6.) *Juicing/Smoothies.*

I noticed a huge difference in mental health when I bought a juicer from amazon, and started buying pure organic vegetables (not those fake shiny apples at the front of the grocery store, but pure organic) and juicing them/making smoothies out of them and drinking a couple cups a day. I believe that if you give your brain the right tools to heal itself it will do so, and monitoring what effects the brain is essential is doing this. Buy a juicer or blender on amazon or the store and start making organic juices and smoothies from spinache, apples, carrots, kale, etc. and I believe it benefits the brain tremendously.

7.) *Fasting.*

I am a Muslim myself and was extremely shocked that during the month of Ramadan, where Muslims abstain from food and drink, among other things, from sunrise to sunset, my symptoms of DP/DR improved extremely. My vision improved and I felt amazing, I really felt clean and pure within my body and organs and brain and loved it. I plan to take up fasting maybe once a week from now on as I love the way it made me feel.

8.) *Eating "Dates" and "Honey"*

Dates are edible sweet fruits that originate in the Middle East but are cultivated all around the world. They are loaded with so many vitamins especially magnesium and I began experimenting with them when breaking my fast and later in the night and found them to really make me feel better. I don't know what it is exactly, I can only report feeling much better mentally upon eating them. Honey is another thing that made me feel a lot better, as recent studies have shown that honey improves memory and is good for the brain. I used to take 1-2 spoons of honey a day when I could. Dates made a huge impact on my mental health, made me feel a lot clearer and better.

9.) *Exercise and Relaxation*

I am swimmer and found that swimming laps and attending very relaxing and soothing activities such as hot tub, steam room, and lap swimming, yoga, and in general quite white noise like activities had a huge impact on how I felt. I did not feel this much benefit from basic activities such as running, etc but relaxing, white noise like activities I believe have a huge impact on the brain and attending relaxing hot tubs/steam rooms/and yoga where everyone is quite and relaxing made me feel a lot better.

10.) *Mentally exercising the brain with reading and mathematics*

One of the hugest things that helped me was exercising the logistic, as well as the emotional/visual parts of my brain by doing mathematics problems and reading enticing stories. I started noticing a big improvement in my symptoms during school times where I was engaged in a difficult Calculus problem I kept erasing/retrying, and failing over and over again overworking my brain to the point where I thought it was going to give out. Upon leaving the classroom, because my brain had been working so hard, it is almost as if I expelled endorphins out of the brain and I would feel so much better as far as my symptoms. Also reading stories that heavily involve imagery/depiction of beautiful settings/and in depth stories heavily worked the fantasy aspects of my brain and I get so lost in the book that I believe the brain grows and develops because of this, which helps the symptoms. Basic boring books didn't help. But books with heavy drama aspects and crazy out of this world plots had me enticed and I believe strengthened my brain. Movies as well.

**Finally, before I mention the last one, I would like to take note that I believe that regardless of anyone's beliefs or religions that everyone has the right to be happy, be healthy, and be loved. I believe everyone is entitled to their own beliefs, but me on a personal basis, would just like to mention the singular thing that helped me the most, and I believe is what made these things mentioned above all available to me**

11.) *Prayer. *

I myself am a Muslim, and the single thing that helped me the most out of all these things is the Creator, Allah. I was actually not one who practiced the religion until these symptoms happened to me, because I believed that prayer was just a mundane thing that people did, and had really no effect on someones live. I believed in the basic things of Islam, but was not one who practiced. I got to a point that I was desperate that it was the only thing I believed I had left. I prostrated during prayer and put my forehead on the ground and asked Allah, the Creator to relieve me of my anxieties, and these bad thoughts within my brain, and give me good health within my body and my mind. I would speak all my problems to Allah, and told him about the health I seek within my brain and I would constantly repeatedly ask for my brain to be healthy, and to remove the cloudiness and the symptoms. I was astonished by the results I received. To this day, nothing has helped me more than this.

I love you all as we are brothers and sisters in humanity,and I pray that you are all relieved of your anxieties and worries, and good health is bestowed upon us all, and some may ask me, *out of all these things which as helped you the most?*

All of these things have helped me the most, especially since I underestimated them and did not believe how much I helped until I ACTUALLY TRIED THEM, all in combination with each other and repeatedly over time and consistency. However, there are 5 things out of these that helped me the most.

1.) Sleep

2.) Quitting even occasionally uses of nicotine, completely

3.) Consistency/Exercise (doing all these thing consistently and not missing a day, if I did I jumped right back into it)

4.) Quitting masturbation (hugest impact on my mental health I believe healed me chemically the most)

5.) Prayer

Finally, time is very important. Do not feel down if these things do not have immediate impact. I believe that these things do have very quick impacts but for some people it can take time. Time I believe is the best medicine for this thing we have if we apply all the healthy aspects to it.

I really hoped this helps people!


----------



## Drew1800 (Aug 5, 2014)

What kind of effects did you have from NyQuil?


----------



## Riah (Feb 17, 2014)

Cihan said:


> It was good until the whole God thing came in


He still made 10 well detailed points before he mentioned his god, and people can still benefit from it.


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

Cihan said:


> It was good until the whole God thing came in


Posts like this are so unnessecary. If OP was atheist I wouldn't have said "Oh, it was all good until the whole non-believing thing came in"

I dont know why I bother posting here


----------



## Drew1800 (Aug 5, 2014)

Um....about that NyQuil....


----------



## Cheese (Jun 1, 2012)

Sorry for the rate reply Drew1800. Nyquil is a cold/flu medicine with dissociative properties as it contains DXM. Similar to the recreational drug ketamine. Even small doses of it makes DP/DR worse. I would really stay away from it. I had a bad cold once and was subjected to using it and completely regret it. I would have to say its about as dangerous to DP/DR as weed.


----------



## 707 (Mar 1, 2017)

-


----------



## RedSky (Jan 11, 2017)

Smoothies have been helping me as well, Raspberries, Blueberries, Mango, pineapple, with vegetable juice. Tastes reallllllly good, I will try fasting but it is hard for me to do.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Interesting topics 

Nice post!


----------

